# S7 Baugruppen Beschriftung



## S7_Mich (31 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

gibts ein Programm, mit dem man S7 Ausgabe Baugruppen Beschriftungsschilder drucken kann? Ich dachte an, einfach drucken, ausschneiden und einlegen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Guido (1 August 2004)

Hallo Michael,

ich habe vor kurzem folgenden Link für Beschriftungsstreifen gefunden.
http://www.wasgibtsheut.de/
Hab aber noch nicht ausprobiert ob man die Dinger so einfach ausdrucken, ausschneiden und einlegen kann.
Sieht aber auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus....

Gruss Guido


----------



## Martin Glarner (1 August 2004)

Hallo Michael,

von Siemens gibt es ein kostenpflichtiges Programm für die Beschriftung von Baugruppen
http://www.industry.siemens.de/itps/it4industry/main1709519.htm?


----------



## Kurt (1 August 2004)

Vom Hersteller gibts:

Was_Für_WinWord

Kurt


----------



## sps-concept (1 August 2004)

*Beschriftung*

Hallo,

hab mal das Smartlabel letztes Jahr getestet.... Aber es war mir zu unflexibel. Konkret gabs Probleme bei längeren Symbolen mit der Aufteilung in 2 Zeilen. Hab mir dann was in Excel gebastelt und mach das mit Visual Basic (Zuordnung zu Beschriftungsfeld, Zeilenumbruch an definierten Trennzeichen usw).

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## andre (1 August 2004)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Hersteller gibts:
> 
> Was_Für_WinWord
> 
> Kurt



Hallo,
diese habe ich bis jetzt immer benutzt und sie passen nahezu perfekt.
Man muß nur vorher schauen, das man die richtigen Felder beschreibt, da z.B. bei S7-300-Baugruppen (32 I bzw. O) eine Zeile mehr pro Spalte existiert.
Gruß Andre


----------



## sps-concept (1 August 2004)

*Beschriftung*

Hallo,

ja schön und gut die Vorlagen in Word. Aber schöner ist es schon wenns die Sachen automatisch einträgt. Wer nur mal 2 32er Baugruppen zu beschriften hat dem isses sicher egal. Aber wenns öfter benutzt wird, dann sollte es schon automatisiert sein. Wie gesagt.. Smartlabel war nicht schlecht, aber bissel unfelxibel. Vielelicht ist es mittlerweile schon anders.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## jokey (14 Oktober 2008)

*hochschieb*

Gibts da mittlerweile was als Alternative zu SmartLabel? Irgendwie finde ich 700 Euro + Beschriftungsbögen doch nen bisken happig...


----------



## Rycker64 (15 Februar 2009)

*Alternative ist xcel*



jokey schrieb:


> *hochschieb*
> 
> Gibts da mittlerweile was als Alternative zu SmartLabel? Irgendwie finde ich 700 Euro + Beschriftungsbögen doch nen bisken happig...


 
Ich habe Mich auch damit beschäftigt und die im WEB gefunden:

http://www.spshaus.ch/Weiterbildung/SPS_Kurse/SERV1/SERV1.htm

Im Kapitel 3: Montage und Wartung S7-300/400
wird ein Download angeboten: 
:TOOL:





Exceldatei: Bezeichnungsstreifen S7-300 Baugruppen 16.07.04

Die datei ist extrem hilfreich und sollte jeden nutzen um es für eigene Bedürfnisse anzupassen und Lösungsansätze zu geben.

MfG
EWS-Elektrik


----------



## Garog (16 Februar 2009)

SmartLabel 3 finde ich eigentlich fast schon unersetzbar.
Kostet zwar wie immer Geld, allerdings kannst du damit direkt ein S7-Projekt laden und dir von dort die ensprechenden Stationen raussuchen und ausdrucken lassen.
Kannst direkt die Symbolik nutzen die zum Programmieren benutzt wurde oder einfach die E/A Adressen.. etc.. etc...
Wir haben das Geld dafür einmal aufgebracht und ich muss sagen es erspart eine Menge arbeit und ich möchte es nicht mehr hergeben ^^
Eine Alternative diesen Umfanges habe ich auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## DJMetro (12 April 2011)

Moin,
gibts inzwischen schon komfortablere Vorlagen für Excel wo ich z.B. nur die erste Adresse eintragen muss und die anderen automatisch mit ausgefüllt werden? Evtl. passend für die Beschriftungsbögen von Siemens?

Andi


----------



## offliner (12 April 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es dann wohl auch im TIA Portal (endlich) eine Druckfunktion für Beschriftungsbögen, wenn es denn mal kommt...


----------



## Toki0604 (12 April 2011)

*Türklappen der Baugruppen*

Hi @ all,
die ExcelDatei von EWS-Elektriks Link ist echt brauchbar !
Aber hat hier vielleicht noch jemand das Problem das an alten Anlagen, bei denen schon 100te Male eine Fehlersuche durchgeführt wurde, die Deckel defekt sind? Habe bei Siemens auf der Homepage bislang nur vereinzelt etwas Zubehör gefunden. Oder muss ich tatsächlich den Onkel vom großen"S" bemühen ??

Danke, Gruß
Toki


----------



## MCerv (12 April 2011)

Ich benutze immer eine selbsterstellte Excel-Datei, hier mal als Anlage.

Mit dieser könnt ihr S7-300 und div. ET200-Baugruppen beschriften.
Auch eine Bitweise-Auto-Beschrifung gibt es hier.

Bitte schön.


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer eine selbsterstellte Excel-Datei, hier mal als Anlage.
> 
> Mit dieser könnt ihr S7-300 und div. ET200-Baugruppen beschriften.
> Auch eine Bitweise-Auto-Beschrifung gibt es hier.
> ...



Danke für deine tolle Tabelle!
Nachdem Smartlabel bei mir - mal wieder - Probleme macht, ersparst du mir viel Arbeit! 
Wäre es vermessen wenn ich bitten würde, die 8DI- und 8DO-Module für die ET200S zu integrieren?

Nochmals Danke!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MCerv (13 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Danke für deine tolle Tabelle!
> Nachdem Smartlabel bei mir - mal wieder - Probleme macht, ersparst du mir viel Arbeit!
> Wäre es vermessen wenn ich bitten würde, die 8DI- und 8DO-Module für die ET200S zu integrieren?
> 
> ...



Diese Tabelle ist im laufe der Jahre von angelegt und nach Bedarf erweiterter worden! Die Tabelle ist offen gehalten, ich denke es ist nicht ganz schwierig, falls noch Vorlagen fehlen, diese schnell selbst hinzuzufügen. Ich habe auch leider keine 8'er-Module zum probieren hier.
Sorry


----------



## nils007 (13 Mai 2011)

@MCerv: Herzlichen Dank für die tolle Vorlage!! 

lg


----------



## MCerv (6 Dezember 2011)

Habe die Datei nochmals hochgeladen, da in einigen Blättern der Blattschutz noch aktiv war. Dieser ist jetztentfernt und Ihr könnt die Datei frei nutzen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Vollhorst1980 (20 November 2015)

Hallo EWS-Elektrik,

habe deine Vorlage runtergeladen. Finde ich Super. Wenn ich die Sache etwas weiter spinne, geht mir folgender Gedanke durch den Kopf:
Wenn man ein XML-Export vom TIA-Portal 13 nimmt und per VBA-Makro in deiner Vorlage schreibt, hätte man ein halb automatisiertes Werkzeug. Oder gibt es eine Alternative? Ansonsten werde ich das mal basteln müssen ...


----------



## magier (5 Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

Vielen Dank für deine Vorlage.

Kannst du Bitte die Tabelle auch für die breiteren F-Baugruppen erweitern ?
z.B. 6ES7 138-4FA04-0AB0

Mfg

Edit: 
Habe gerade gesehen, das der Ersteller seit 07/2016 hier nicht mehr aktiv ist. also scheint das nix mehr zu werden.


----------



## Rycker64 (18 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
die  Datei S7300Beschriftungen_leicht gemacht ist doch offen. (Dank an den edlen Spender)
Das editieren ist doch relativ einfach, zwei drei eigene Ausdrucke und schon sollte es passen.
Aus meinem Excel-Link und dieser Quelle habe ich mittlerweile eine komfortable Version mit eigenem Firmenlabel und Anlagen gemacht, daher kann ich sie auch leider nicht mehr online stellen.
Nur Mut schaut Euch die beiden Sachen an und es ist mit 1-2 Std getan und auf Dauer komfortable Ausdrucke für Eure Anlagen


----------



## electronics1 (19 Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab schon mal vor längerer Zeit zwei Excel-Vorlagen (mit VB-Makros) erschaffen, für S7-300 / ET200s bzw. S7-1500 / ET2000sp, und in einem vergangenen Post hochgeladen.
In der Zwischenzeit wurden die Vorlagen von mir natürlich erweitert/upgedatet, und ich möchte diese hier natürlich sehr gerne nochmals zur Verfügung stellen.
(Original-Vorlagen schreibgeschützt öffnen, und fertige "Beschriftungsprojekte" können unter anderem Namen (Projektnamen?) abgespeichert werden.
Verwendete Blätter/Seiten je nach Bedürfnis ausdrucken (auf dickem Papier, z.B. 150g/m²). 

Anhang anzeigen Simatic S7-Labels.zip


MfG,
Chris

EDIT:
Mittlerweile habe ich in Eplan P8 die originalen SPS-Makros um entsprechende Varianten ergänzt, und kann die Beschriftungskarten ganz einfach vom SPS-Navigator auf eine Schaltplanseite ziehen, die BMKs und Adressen stehen dann auch automatisch drauf.


----------



## Rycker64 (21 Januar 2018)

Hallo Chris,
jetzt machst du mich aber ganz neugierig, eigentlich bleibt Dir kaum eine andere Chance als das :TOOL: mal zu präsentieren 
Ich hätte da sehr gesteigertes Interesse dran.
Deine Neue Excel-Version ist schon "erste Sahne"
Gruß Frank


----------

